# Fun Paper Targets



## jasonluper (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey all, I made some fun paper targets you can print and fire away at, I got me and my two sons a bb gun to mess around with and these are more fun to shoot that circle targets.

http://www.starkwhitestudios.com/targets

Now you can hunt Bald Eagle with impunity as well as practice your criminal with hostage headshot.

That is all.


----------

